# Nie mogę zainstalować KRADIO

## wlodarek4

Gdy dam polecenie ; emerge kradio  to wywala mi taki błąd 

```
localhost ~ # emerge kradio

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmms-0.4 [0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2 [1.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.18]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 [3.98.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.0 [1.2.18.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1 [0.4.9_p20081014] USE="3dnow%* 3dnowex

t%* alsa%* hardcoded-tables* mmxext* speex%* ssse3* -custom-cflags% -faac% -faad

% -jpeg2k% -oss% -vhook*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4 [2.6.2]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.1  USE="gstreamer xcb xine -debug"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/soprano-2.2.4 [2.1] USE="dbus%* raptor%* redland* -java

%"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -s

se -sse2"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%*"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2" is blocking x

11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-l

ibs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs

/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%*"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2" is blocki

ng x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11

-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-lib

s/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%*"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2" is blocking x

11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-l

ibs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/

qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2 [4.4.2]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2" is blocking x

11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-l

ibs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/

qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* gtk%* -raster%"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2" is blocking x11

-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-lib

s/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/q

t-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="kde%* -phonon%"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-

4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11

-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%*"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2" is blocking x11

-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-lib

s/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/q

t-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2 [4.4.2]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2" is blocki

ng x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11

-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-lib

s/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2 [4.4.2] USE="kde%*"

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2" is blocki

ng x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x

11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-

libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword"

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/strigi-0.6.5 [0.5.11]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3 [3.5.10-r2] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam ha

ndbook jpeg2k kerberos mmx nls openexr opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl zerocon

f -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeprefix) -sse -sse2 -test"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.4-r1 [3.5.10] USE="(-kdeprefix)"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.2.4  USE="(-kdeprefix)"

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/kradio-4.0.0  USE="alsa encode ffmpeg mp3 v4l2 vorbi

s -debug -lirc" LINGUAS="pl -cs -de -es -pt -ru -uk"

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2"

 is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-scrip

t-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4

.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x

11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2" is blocking x11

-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-lib

s/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/q

t-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.

4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-lib

s/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/q

t-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-open

gl-4.4.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2" is

blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.

5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2

, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-l

ibs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is

blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbu

s-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-

4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.

2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r999

9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/

qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt

-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4

.4.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-d

bus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg

-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4

.2)

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r3 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r3" is bl

ocking kde-base/kde-env-4.2.4)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is

blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbu

s-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-

4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.

2)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/popple

r-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is

blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbu

s-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4

.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2,

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-bindings ("app-text/poppler-bindings" is blocki

ng dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r999

9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/

qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt

-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4

.4.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-x                                                                                                                             mlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test                                                                                                                             -4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4                                                                                                                             .2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" i                                                                                                                             s blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-d                                                                                                                             bus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg                                                                                                                             -4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4                                                                                                                             .2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r999                                                                                                                             9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt                                                                                                                             -xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-te                                                                                                                             st-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4                                                                                                                             .4.2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost ~ #

```

Co robię źle ?

Proszę o jakąś pomoc   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following
> 
> ...

 Nie czytasz.

----------

